# Need Installation Guidance on Treemont Wood Stove



## troyce1 (May 7, 2011)

I just recently came across a Treemont Wood Stove that a friend's family was getting rid of.
I am in the process of trying to finish out a cabin shell in West Virginia and this seemed like a great fit.

They did not have the manual for it so I am trying to figure out the necessary clearances and pipes needed to run the chimney.
I just recently installed a gas fireplace and there were many rise/run clearances etc that had to be adhered to.
I am also trying to figure out what kind of tile/tile thickness needs to be installed on the floor and or walls to protect against the heat.

I did some research on the web and could not find anything on it.

Any guidance/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a pictures of the stove.

Thanks


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 7, 2011)

Wow, I haven't heard of Treemont for a long time. I used to sell Treemonts but they've been out of business for a long time. If there is no tag on the back of the stove with installation clearances then you need to go by NFPA 211 guidelines for solid fuel appliances and any local codes (they should follow this, although they may go by the Uniform Mechanical Code, also).

http://woodheatstoves.com/free/NFPA211.pdf

http://www.nfpa.org


----------



## Captain Hornet (May 8, 2011)

The Treemont was the best stove we ever had.  Sold the house and moved away and left the stove. It was absolutely the dumbest thing we ever did.  The new owners took it to the dump.  I cried when I found out.  I really should have kept it.  You well love the Treemont.  Wonderful stove.  David


----------



## BrotherBart (May 8, 2011)

There are different views on that. My neighbor bought a Treemont insert in the mid-eighties for the main floor and swore by it. He lined the chimney in the finished basement two years ago and put a Quadrafire insert in the fireplace down there. Now he swears at the Treemont, not by it.


----------



## webbie (May 8, 2011)

Bit of trivia that won't help - but Harman actually bought up some Tremont designs for their wood stoves years ago. 

Yeah, the chimney will be generic and have it's own instructions and you can use NFPA for most of the rest. We have some articles here about clearances which might help too....
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/installing_a_woodstove
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/hearth_design
etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 8, 2011)

If it is a insert, not a free standing stove I can check and see if my neighbor still has the manual and scan it. From the pic it appears to be a free stander so that wouldn't help.


----------



## Fsappo (May 11, 2011)

Hey you old timers, what are those two panel looking things on the right side facing the side that you cant quite make out?  A place for controls maybe?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 11, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Hey you old timers, what are those two panel looking things on the right side facing the side that you cant quite make out?  A place for controls maybe?



That's the side loading door and ash drawer door that I can see in the picture.


----------



## troyce1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. The main thing I was worried about was running it between the joists. I dropped it off at our cabin this weekend and the joists are 19" apart, so we should be good.

However, I fricking forgot to measure the pipe diameter before we left. I think its an 8" but could be a 10" do any of you "pros" remember what the treemont brand had as a pipe diameter.

Also any recommendations on pipe? I was looking on venting.com, and I forgot how expensive triple walled piping was. Bought some for our gas stove last year and spent 900.00.

Thanks again for the comments guys.


----------

